

Ask PG: Should I apply if I don’t know how to program? - paulsb

I have been contemplating whether or not I should post this because I am not sure if I will be apply to YC, but I think that the answers to my questions would be useful to other people as well. So…..<p>I guess the title says it all, but let me expand a little. I come from a biochemistry background and have come up with an idea (one of many) for a start-up that will do a lot for research in biology, as well as other areas in and beyond science. The idea is web based and is awesome, naturally; but the problem is that I don’t know how to program or ‘hack’ – the last thing I hacked was some E. coli. I know about computer technologies, what could be used to create my start-up and how to communicate my ideas to developers, but I can’t code it myself. Therefore, I have come at it from a business angle and know about the problem, the solution, the target audience(s), competition, doing business plans, future directions, world domination, etc., etc. I have met plenty of helpful business people, got some great advisor's, but have yet to meet some hackers that could take it to the next stage.
So my questions are:<p>1) Can/should I apply to YC as a single person with an idea, who is ready to build a prototype, but does not have any hackers on his team yet?<p>2) Do I need hackers on my team before I apply?<p>3) Would I be able to team up with hackers after being accepted, or even in Boston?<p>I know I would probably be the most unqualified single man ‘team’ to ever apply – ever – but it would be worth the risk if I knew I would at least be considered and not immediately dismissed. Even if I was, it would just make me more determined.<p>Cheers.
======
davidw
Concentrate on finding someone who can hack who believes in your idea. (My
advice, BTW, no idea what PG & Company will tell you, but... I imagine it's
something similar).

------
brlewis
If you can demonstrate credentials in the area of world domination, then you
should be able to team up with whomever you like.

------
DaniFong
The form contains main tough questions which are worth confronting. It is
worth filling out for this reason alone. After you're done, then decide if you
think you might stand a chance.

------
vonsydov
Probably not. Cause in a startup you'll need to do before you ask questions.

